# Breakfast casserole



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Getting a dish ready to take to my son's house later this morning. We've had this many times before. It's easy and filling.
1 lb bacon, Cooked and drained.
12 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Kosher salt to taste. I use 1/2 teaspoon. Taking into account the salt in the bacon.
Black pepper to taste. I use 1 tsp
1.5 pound frozen shredded hash browns
1 medium onion diced small
2 cups cheddar cheese. Yeah right! I just make sure each layer looks good!








The goods.













Spray the crockpot with cooking spray and start making layers with each having hash browns, cheese, onions, and bacon.







I usually got 4 layers total.







Mix eggs, milk, and spices until blended. Love that boat motor!







Pour mixture over potatoes. Put crockpot on low.  And cook for 6 hours or until eggs are fluffy.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice, I hope you get a chance to show some finished and sliced pic's.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

DanMcG said:


> Nice, I hope you get a chance to show some finished and sliced pic's.



Thanks! I'll have to be fast. Those grandkids can chow down!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2019)

That's pretty creative. You ever try sautéing the Taters and Onions to bring out their flavors more before layering? I have to give this a try...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks like my kind of Breakfast. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's pretty creative. You ever try sautéing the Taters and Onions to bring out their flavors more before layering? I have to give this a try...JJ



I've done that before with the onions. But not the potatoes. Interesting idea. Thank you.


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm hungry now
Richie


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 25, 2019)

That looks tasty! I wouldn't have thought of using the crockpot to cook it - nice and easy option.  Certainly got me thinking. Do you always use red onion in yours? I wonder what a Vidalia might be like it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> That looks tasty! I wouldn't have thought of using the crockpot to cook it - nice and easy option.  Certainly got me thinking. Do you always use red onion in yours? I wonder what a Vidalia might be like it.



Thanks! I've used Vidalias before. They work just as well. Regular white onions are not very good in this. Too strong IMHO


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2019)

That looks & sounds fantastic!
Never thought to use a crock pot for eggs!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! I've used Vidalias before. They work just as well. Regular white onions are not very good in this. Too strong IMHO


Good to know, I tend to go with yellow or Vidalia for most egg dishes.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Good to know, I tend to go with yellow or Vidalia for most egg dishes.  Thanks for sharing!



You are welcome!


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks good Steve! I make something similar in my dutch oven...should have planned to do that this morning.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve that looks excellent!

LIKE!

My wife and I just had the same thing except we substituted chorizo for the bacon. Very nice as a burrito.

We do this a lot but and change up the meat for sausage or bacon or left over steak etc. But never thought of doing it in a slow cooker....breakfast for dinner!

John


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Steve that looks excellent!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've done this with bacon, ham, and sausage combined  before. Came out good.Just make sure the sausage is well drained first. I haven't tried this with chorizo.  Sounds like it would be tasty with a tad of spice in it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks good Steve! I make something similar in my dutch oven...should have planned to do that this morning.



What is different with yours? Always looking for a change.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2019)

Bookmarked. Sounds excellent.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! I've done this with bacon, ham, and sausage combined  before. Came out good.Just make sure the sausage is well drained first. I haven't tried this with chorizo.  Sounds like it would be tasty with a tad of spice in it.


Oh yea nice spice to it....

John


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2019)

Damn Steve that looks awesome!...will have to try this.  Is there a way or method to cook it up faster?  6 hours  would be tough for a breakfast?  Also as the recipe sits,  how many people could that feed?

thx Cliff


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> Damn Steve that looks awesome!...will have to try this.  Is there a way or method to cook it up faster?  6 hours  would be tough for a breakfast?  Also as the recipe sits,  how many people could that feed?
> 
> thx Cliff



It is a full crock pot. The wife and I will get 3 meals out of it. As a side? Who knows. There was 12 of us yesterday. And with the french toast and eggs there were left overs. You could cook it the day before and reheat it. It tastes just as good reheated.


----------



## xray (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks great Steve! Sorry I missed this. I could eat that every morning.

My wife actually just made a similar hashbrown casserole except theres sour cream and cream of celery or mushroom soup in it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 26, 2019)

Yum!

G


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks & sounds fantastic!
> Never thought to use a crock pot for eggs!
> Nice job!
> Al



Thanks Al.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks great Steve! Sorry I missed this. I could eat that every morning.
> 
> My wife actually just made a similar hashbrown casserole except theres sour cream and cream of celery or mushroom soup in it.



That is something I'm going to do the next time. Add a bit of sour cream. Thanks for the idea.


----------

